# I got saved out of Calvinism (video)



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had seen this video by Dr White 

[video=youtube;jdUtAy2Hc-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdUtAy2Hc-4[/video]

Thoughts anyone?? I nearly laughed until I realized just how sad it is.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 7, 2009)

The link doesn't work, Joseph.


----------



## cbryant (Oct 7, 2009)

There is also a video where Dr. James White is responding to Dr. David Allen's explanation of Owen's double payment argument. I would post it but I am at work and our proxy server blocks youtube


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 7, 2009)

cbryant said:


> There is also a video where Dr. James White is responding to Dr. David Allen's explanation of Owen's double payment argument. I would post it but I am at work and our proxy server blocks youtube



I think this is it:

[video=youtube;1QGJsGw36Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QGJsGw36Hk[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. White was very gracious.


----------



## Rogerant (Oct 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> All I can say is he was no Calvinist before. The problem is probably having a truncated understanding of what Calvinism is. His "testimony" is testimony to the fact that despite his upbringing and all his studies he didn't "get" the Reformed Faith. His implication is that Calvinists are not saved. John 3:16 doesn't teach, nor say that God loves "every single person."



Nor do I think that he understands what Calvinism is. In his testimony on how he came to a knowledge of the truth he states:

"My wife and her parents were praying for me to come out of Calvinism. Then, while sitting in his car, an overwhelming force came over him to believe in the truth".

Strange how this "overwhelming force" came over him because his wife and her parents were praying for him. Sounds like some kind of irresitable force to me! 

What the worst thing was about the whole thing is how Dr Allan responded. Just sad.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 7, 2009)

Calvinism is awful.

Actually it's the white hope of the present and future. 

But the humble Mr Calvin would be spinning in his grave if he knew his name was being used in this way; it can't be helped.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 7, 2009)

John 3:16!!!!?!1!


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 7, 2009)

I like Dr. White's lava lamp.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 7, 2009)

By the way, Dr. James White is awesome.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi:

James White is right on!

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## calgal (Oct 7, 2009)

Rogerant said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is he was no Calvinist before. The problem is probably having a truncated understanding of what Calvinism is. His "testimony" is testimony to the fact that despite his upbringing and all his studies he didn't "get" the Reformed Faith. His implication is that Calvinists are not saved. John 3:16 doesn't teach, nor say that God loves "every single person."
> ...



A burning bosom? What oh what will he do when challenged to read the Book of Mormon (Moroni's promise) and he has the same overwhelming force?


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Since as Mr. Spurgeon famously said, "Calvinism _is_ the gospel,

and since Calvinism is the sovereignty of God

what was this fellow saved in to?

(e.g. a works based religion of conditional assurance)


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 22, 2009)

Just watched the video. I know I'm slow.

Dr. White was surprised that none of the people at the front corrected the gentlemen giving that (saved out of calvinism) testimony, asserting that they should have, at the very least, realized that calvinism is very much Christianity though differences notwithstanding.

Question:

Would we do the same with someone testifying that they were "saved out of arminianism?"

This is a little timely as I have noticed an increased arminian-bashing among some of friends, which I felt were largely uncharitable. 

What say ye?


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Oct 22, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Just watched the video. I know I'm slow.
> 
> Dr. White was surprised that none of the people at the front corrected the gentlemen giving that (saved out of calvinism) testimony, asserting that they should have, at the very least, realized that calvinism is very much Christianity though differences notwithstanding.
> 
> ...



I agree; I don't think that the differences between Arminianism and Calvinism are so great that one can categorically state that all members of either group are 'Christian' at the expense of the other.


----------

